# Mosi caught an invader this morning!



## Heather (Aug 18, 2006)

This little guy was right outside my bedroom window this morning. Unfortunately, I could not get a very good photo, can you see him? He was so adorable!! He hung around looking at Mo and me for about 6 minutes before finally sauntering off.


----------



## gore42 (Aug 18, 2006)

You got the Shroud of Turin?


----------



## Equestris (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah Matt! After you stare at it for a moment you can see the handsome red fox. Strange he wasn't in a hurry to leave when he saw you; probably hoping for a handout. Probably more interested in dog food than orchids though!


----------



## gore42 (Aug 18, 2006)

On my junky old monitor, about all I can make out is his eye and the white of his chest... and a faint outline of his back. I'm sure that has more to do with my equipement than the quality of the photograph

Matt


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2006)

gore42 said:


> I'm sure that has more to do with my equipement than the quality of the photograph.
> 
> Matt



Er, I wouldn't be so sure about that Matt! 
It is an awful photo but if he ventures back I'll try again. He was so darn cute. It was just this time yesterday so in case we're on his morning 'rounds' I've got the cat stationed in look-out mode. She really didn't know what to make of him....dog? cat? dogcat?


----------



## lienluu (Aug 19, 2006)

Bert caught an invader this morning too! it was a dove and he brought it in the house and was playing with it but didn't kill it. So I just made sure it was okay and let it go back outside. poor bird.


----------



## Equestris (Aug 19, 2006)

Just watch your kitty with that fox around. I've seen them chase down cats as prey.


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2006)

Bert!! Geesh, that's not like him. Spanky I could understand but Bert? Sweet, unasuming Bert? Hmmm...

Laura - thanks, yes, Mo's very much an indoor kitty these days. I was happy to have glass between the two of them the other morning. 

I have to get out of the city more. I saw 5 turkeys and a blue heron this morning! Must start carrying camera around more.


----------



## Mark (Aug 19, 2006)

Clearly he heard through the grapevine (foxes are fabled to hang our around grapes, y'know) that there was a red-headed fox in the area and he was just out looking for you.


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2006)

Mark said:


> Clearly he heard through the grapevine (foxes are fabled to hang our around grapes, y'know) that there was a red-headed fox in the area and he was just out looking for you.




Awww, now ain't you sweet!


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 19, 2006)

That's great! Now you can be called Foxxy Lady!


----------

